

The Smartgrid Goes Open Source - jpatanooga
http://jpatterson.floe.tv/index.php/2009/10/29/the-smartgrid-goes-open-source/

======
ryanzuo
I think this open source movement by federal agent is significant,especially
for the power grid re-innovation as part of stimulus package.

